# 8 weeks...Do's and Don'ts..?



## Sunshine Girl (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello girls

I have read somwhere that you shouldn't take fish oil supplements during pregnancy...I am in early stages (8 weeks) and have been taking Omega 3 as I know the baby needs it and I don't really have much of it in my normail diet. Gone off healthy food COMPLETELY!! Should I stop these supplements ...?

Also...not sure if this is silly question or not...is it ok to heat food up in microwave..(like soup, porridge)??

Last question promise - can i highlight my hair after 12 weeks? I look ill!!!

Thanks to all of you!! Vicky xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll have to get back to you about the fish oil supplements, as I'm not sure.  I'm working tomorrow so will ask then.

You are fine to heat up food in the microwave.  Some people feel that it's not safe to stand directly in front of the microwave in pregnancy, so just step to one side whilst it's cooking.

If you let your hairdresser know that you are pregnant, they will know the safest route of highlighting your hair.  As most are done with foils now, it's usually not going near enough to your roots to penetrate your scalp.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me Emilycaitlin really appreciate it! 
Will wait to hear about the fish oil supplements xx


----------

